# Tokina 24-70 f/2.8 Pro To Start Shipping This Month



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jul 19, 2015)

```
Last month <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2015/06/tokina-24-70mm-f2-8-fx-lens-officially-announced-and-coming-in-august/" target="_blank">Tokina announced</a> their new 24-70mm f/2.8 FX Lens would start shipping in August, but it looks like that date has been moved forward. <a href="http://www.tokina.co.jp/camera-lenses/news/at-x24-70pro-fx-canon.html" target="_blank">According to Tokina Japan</a>, the lens will start shipping July 24, 2015.</p>
<p><em>*Note that the USA retailers are still showing August availability</em></p>
<p><strong>Preorder the Tokina 24-70mm f/2.8 FX Lens $999: <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1084636-REG/tokina_at_x_24_70mm_f_2_8_pro.html/BI/2466/KBID/3296/DFF/d10-v21-t1-x650067" target="_blank">B&H Photo</a> | <a href="http://www.adorama.com/TN2470FXCA.html?KBID=64393" target="_blank">Adorama</a></strong></p>
```


----------

